# UP passenger train



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

This past friday evening my wife came home and said she saw 
a UP passenger train going through town. Pulled by diesels. I
would guess it was the E-8s. I usually know when an excursion
is coming through. I missed this one. This was outside of St. Louis,
missouri. Anybody else seen this train this past week?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Train was heading east.


----------

